

Ask HN: Best Keyboard layout - drKarl

I am interested in switching to a keyboard layout better than QWERTY.<p>The usual choices are Dvorak and Colemak.<p>I found an old article about finding the optimal layout with a genetic algorithm<p>http://boingboing.net/2002/07/06/hyperevolved-keyboar.html<p>Other layouts
http://mtgap.bilfo.com/official_keyboard.html<p>http://klausler.com/evolved.html<p>Regarding letter frequency, which layout is optimal?
======
aoeudvorak
I've been using dvorak for ~10 years now. Relearning the shortcuts is a huge
pain in the butt since shortcuts are qwerty oriented (x,c,v are in a row for
example). In OS X there is a dvorak mode where the command key will swap the
keyboard back into qwerty while the cmd key is pressed which will help the
transition. I think there are similar 'remapping' settings for vim/emacs, but
I've always just remembered the proper keys to hit. If you're doing a lot of
c-like coding, the default '[',']' position may frustrate you. In short you
need to decide if the effort is worth it and analyze what you're actually
writing- code or english.

------
waratuman
I tried to switch to Dvorak. It is great for writing text. The one downside is
that I have already trained my fingers to the short cuts and coding with
Dvorak may not actually be better because the keys you will be using are not
what would be used when doing normal typing. I may be wrong though. I just
found it really difficult to adjust to the new position of my key bindings.

------
lelele
Dvorak user here. Consider swapping symbols and numbers. And use a Vi clone
for editing. Dvorak works great with Vi clones.

------
subsection1h
See "Case Studies": <http://mkweb.bcgsc.ca/carpalx/>

~~~
drKarl
Basing on case studies I would learn and use QGMLWY, but this layout is
downloadable as a pkl layout, and pkl is only for windows. If I switch to
QGMLWY and I'm in another computer, it is problematic to download and install
not only a layout, but a software, and if I'm on linux I can't even use it.

Dvorak is the most versatile on this regard, but given the case studies,
Colemak is superior to Dvorak (I agree, that is debatable) , and easier to
switch to as it shares some keys with QWERTY, so the shortcuts would be no
problem (it has Z, X, C, V in the same place as in QWERTY).

Moreover, Colemak has layouts for Windows, Linux and Mac.

I think I'll give Colemak a try!!

Thank you very much for your answers!

